# Samual Adams, Boston Lager.



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 11, 2015)

i think is a fantastic beer. 

i kinda got distracted by some of our local offerings. Lagunitas, Russian River..etc. some GREAT beer.

i got a 6-pack of Boston Lager recently. got it cold, and it is great. i forgotten how good that beer is.. great flavor. easy to drink..not heavy.

any great beer re-visited? what ya got?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 11, 2015)

My favorites are from your part of the country...Sierra Nevada Torpedo (now made here in NC as well), Red Seal, and Racer 5. Personally can't stand lagers but I guess a lot of people can't stand hoppy IPA's.

Cheers


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 12, 2015)

This. every. word. 

I fell in love with all the incredible IPAs in Dallas...now I can't find any in Little Rock. :-/



chinacats said:


> My favorites are from your part of the country...Sierra Nevada Torpedo (now made here in NC as well), Red Seal, and Racer 5. Personally can't stand lagers but I guess a lot of people can't stand hoppy IPA's.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## panda (Jun 12, 2015)

sam adams original was great, boston lager i think is gross.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 12, 2015)

Ive been enjoying Coors Banquet beer lately. I dont think Ive ever had a Samuel Adams beer of any kind in my life, Ill have to check it out.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 12, 2015)

I.P.A. all the way. But lately I've also been revisiting and oldy but goldy - miller high life. The Champagne of Beers. I think it was like $8 a case way back when, and we drank plenty of it back in the day for certain. 
The chef in our chicago outfit handed me one at the end of the night. I laughed, but thought "what the heck". Went down too smooth on that rather rare warm spring night. So I've been keeping a 6 pack on hand here at home. 
Life in full circle. Gotta love nostalgia


----------



## Karnstein (Jun 12, 2015)

Fuechschen (Fuchs is the German word for fox and "-chen" is a diminutive...so you can either read it as little fox or as an expression of affection) Alt, which is the local beer style of my hometown. There are a few "Altbier" Microbreweries in town, but Füchschen is the brand I like the most. It's not as bitter as some other brews like Uerige (which is the place most tourists end up at) and it has imho one of the best/most entertaining marketing themes when it comes to beer here in Germany. Most of the slogans make heavy use of wordplay and thus are hard to translate, but I found one in English: http://fuechschen.klimiont.com/biersexuell.html 

Going to grab a few bottles on my way home from my trip to the local market.


----------



## tkern (Jun 12, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i think is a fantastic beer.
> 
> i kinda got distracted by some of our local offerings. Lagunitas, Russian River..etc. some GREAT beer.
> 
> ...



I'd be happy to send some Sam Adams to you in exchange for some Pliny.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 12, 2015)

Orion Draft. Very, very good beer. For nostalgia it's hard to beat Ballantine Ale.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 12, 2015)

tkern said:


> I'd be happy to send some Sam Adams to you in exchange for some Pliny.



haha..my wife's new job is right across the street from Russian river brewery. Pliny..pretty good. drank alot of the Elder, had one pint of the younger. honestly, it is pushing the hoppy-ness for me. but her being there, i think i have the best shot of getting some more Younger.

Racer 5..man, i have put alot of that away. very good..GREAT. my favorite IPA, i think.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 12, 2015)

Up here in Seattle we have Mac & Jack's african amber and Manny's pale ale which kick the pants off anything nationwide


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 12, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> I.P.A. all the way. But lately I've also been revisiting and oldy but goldy - miller high life. The Champagne of Beers. I think it was like $8 a case way back when, and we drank plenty of it back in the day for certain.
> The chef in our chicago outfit handed me one at the end of the night. I laughed, but thought "what the heck". Went down too smooth on that rather rare warm spring night. So I've been keeping a 6 pack on hand here at home.
> Life in full circle. Gotta love nostalgia



I remember when the Miller 8 pack ponies first came out. A co-worker and I would buy an 8 pack after a hot day at work. We'd knock that a 8 pack out in 5 minutes or less. No sense is letting those babies get hot.

For me when it's hot and I'm thirsty, nothing quenches my throat better than a Corona and lime.


----------



## Dardeau (Jun 12, 2015)

The official beverages of the restaurant group I work for are Miller High Life and rose. When every day you pull your can out of the five gallon bucket of ice you get accustomed. 

There is actually a drink on one of the menus that is a high life pony and a shot of old charter.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 12, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> ... and a shot of old charter.



I used to love Old Charter 8 yo. :shots:


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 13, 2015)

panda said:


> sam adams original was great, boston lager i think is gross.



Sam Adams Boston Lager was/is the original Sam Adams. The ale came later.

I tend to go for hoppy IPAs, but I find Sam Adams lager a quite solid choice, that is widely available. Something I still enjoy, particularly when it's the best beer on the menu.


----------



## Oaken (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm not a fan of Sam Adams - too sweet for me. I do like IPAs in general, and most pales. 
My favorite pale is a fresh Poleeko Gold Pale Ale from Anderson Valley, which is a pretty hoppy beer.
I've been buying a 12-pack of PBR for the last couple of years around the 4th, and find I like it quite well.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 27, 2015)

Bass Ale for me, rich and creamy. Also, for a really dark beer, Keegan's Ale Mother's Milk (love that name). It's brewed in Kingston NY which isn't too far from me.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jun 27, 2015)

Interestingly, the bottled Bass Ale that is available in the US is _nothing _ like the original, cask conditioned draught Bass found in the UK.

On a related note, Sam Adams Boston Lager is being brewed on licence over here now. It also tastes wrong.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 27, 2015)

Timthebeaver said:


> Interestingly, the bottled Bass Ale that is available in the US is _nothing _ like the original, cask conditioned draught Bass found in the UK.
> 
> On a related note, Sam Adams Boston Lager is being brewed on licence over here now. It also tastes wrong.



I find cask conditioned ales to be the best form by far, in fact I would simply say my favorite


----------



## alterwisser (Jul 1, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> haha..my wife's new job is right across the street from Russian river brewery. Pliny..pretty good. drank alot of the Elder, had one pint of the younger. honestly, it is pushing the hoppy-ness for me. but her being there, i think i have the best shot of getting some more Younger.
> 
> Racer 5..man, i have put alot of that away. very good..GREAT. my favorite IPA, i think.



I always tried to find one of them, never succeeded :-(


----------

